# Building an EV from scratch.



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I know several have started such projects, I don't know if any have finished yet. Most are going for street legal though. 

The general consensus, however, is that it is loads of work to do it from the ground up. Even Tesla did a conversion for their first EV. I'd say building a rolling chassis is one of the few things the OEMs are pretty good at, and we can gain loads from their 100+ years of experience by not reinventing the wheels.


----------



## Davidthefat (Jul 17, 2012)

Hundreds of college students do it every year (except their's is gasoline). Look here: http://students.sae.org/competitions/formulaseries/ .


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Of course it can be done...especially with dozens of free hands and minds to help. It's just a ton more work than doing a conversion.


----------



## TomA (Mar 26, 2009)

The question comes down to what you want:

Do you want to build a CAR from scratch? If you do, it will certainly be a little simpler to make it an electric car as opposed to a gas or diesel car. The systems are just simpler. Its still a huge undertaking, though, and making a scratch-built car street legal is anywhere from difficult to simply impossible, depending on your local traffic laws.

Do you want to have an affordable ELECTRIC car that you can have on the road in a few months or a year or two? If that's the priority, then find an existing car to convert to electric drive.


----------



## Davidthefat (Jul 17, 2012)

TomA said:


> The question comes down to what you want:
> 
> Do you want to build a CAR from scratch? If you do, it will certainly be a little simpler to make it an electric car as opposed to a gas or diesel car. The systems are just simpler. Its still a huge undertaking, though, and making a scratch-built car street legal is anywhere from difficult to simply impossible, depending on your local traffic laws.
> 
> Do you want to have an affordable ELECTRIC car that you can have on the road in a few months or a year or two? If that's the priority, then find an existing car to convert to electric drive.


My main goal here is mostly for educational and recreational purposes. It obviously will not be practical, and with my budget, running for 30 minutes is desirable.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi David
You will use existing materials - you are not going to dig the ore and smelt the steel!

So the issue is where do you transition?
I have made my own chassis - but I'm using Subaru hubs and subframes

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...-dubious-device-44370p2.html?highlight=duncan

Look up Locost -


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Hey, smelting could be fun...I've got quite the supply of aluminum cans ready to go once I get my solar death ray put together.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Depending on your proclivities, and experience, it can be either a nightmare, a dream, or one helluva slippery slope. I have two active scratch-built projects (see signature) in the works, and one (ironically named "Scratch") waiting in the wings - I can't really get excited about anything less than a scratch-built project. It's on or off, throw some wheels and paint at it, or build it from "nothing", now. I don't regret one single second of it, and look forward to each new day (challenge).


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I am also a scratch builder.

I have built an electric tractor purely for the fun and learning it creates. I have found so far that the only main component I didn't build or specify is the transmission and that is the only part that has failed and been upgraded, twice.

I am also, very slowly, scratch building a reverse trike EV that will be road legal.

I would only suggest scratch building if the build process is important to you. However, you need to also be sure of how much will be scratch built.
I have designed and built suspension systems and geared transmissions, however, I used off the shelf gears and bearings or recycled parts from other vehicle transmissions.

I have never built an ICE from scratch though I have rebuilt many.
Equally for my EVs I am not building the motors, just adapting and machining some parts for them. Likewise the wheels, brakes and steering components.

It really depends on how far back down the supply line you want to start and what you hope to gain from the experience.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

As with Wood and Todd, I too am a scratch builder. The car was a part time, hobby, wheneveer I got funds project. The electric conversion took about a year, citing family and life things getting in the way.

Happy? Yea, I'm happy with the results.

I've built many-many cars over my lifetime. Racing, street, show, concept, movie...But this one is "me". Like the others were just cool. It gives special feelings when driven.

If I were to build a custom EV now , I would do a reverse trike. Space-tube frame and a "back bone" design, 2 place. Light nimble power range.....Yah, range.

Welcome to the club,

Miz


----------



## Duxuk (Jul 11, 2009)

All the scratch builders are coming out of the woodwork!
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/246
I did not have enough range for my 25 mile commute, but it had many charms!
My commute is now only upto 10 miles in 1 to 2 mile slices so it suits an EV very well, but my current EV was bought from Ebay.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

www.Illuminatimotorworks.com 
It is a lot of work!


----------

